# No All



## musichal (Jun 26, 2016)

deleted​


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 26, 2016)

Sounds dark and grim... I love the line " all time unwinds"... It is fabulous to read your poetry again, Musichal...


----------



## Sonata (Jun 26, 2016)

Do you know how much I missed you?


----------



## midnightpoet (Jun 26, 2016)

Oh the prodigal has returned...kidding!  Good to see you again.:-D

Tony


----------



## Nellie (Jun 26, 2016)

I was wondering if there was going to be any musichal again. Great to see your posting again!


----------



## escorial (Jun 26, 2016)

had a reggae vibe man....you went awol man


----------



## musichal (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks all.  Went walkabout.  Back like a bad penny to share Vogon poetry.




escorial said:


> had a reggae vibe man....you went awol man



Oh, I see.  Last line should be "No Woman, No Cry,"  eh??


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jun 28, 2016)

Great to see you again! You've still got your touch. :thumbl:


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jun 28, 2016)

Excellent to have you back musichal!

Great work too!


----------



## am_hammy (Jun 29, 2016)

So good to see you posting again! This is great. I liked your placements of 'all' and 'no', they're perfect. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## RHPeat (Aug 4, 2016)

A powerhouse of a poem. 

a poet friend
RH Peat


----------

